# Hand Feeding African Dwarf Frogs



## megz357 (Aug 13, 2014)

I currently have two African Dwarf Frogs and I've been hand feeding them bloodworms. I used to have them in with a betta so I wanted to make sure they were eating. Now they are used to eating that way so it's just easier for me to continue feeding them like that. I've been concerned about having my hand in the tank though. I bought a long pair of tongs to try and keep my hands out but they aren't quite long enough and my hands still end up in the tank. I'm afraid that the oil from my hands could be affecting the water. Is my concern valid, or is this not really a problem? Should I wear a pair of gloves? I was thinking a pair of dish gloves. I wasn't sure if the rubber gloves were bad to be putting in the tank? Sorry for my rant! Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Zuzu (Jun 24, 2014)

I just wash my hands with hot water, NO SOAP. I rub really well under running water to get off any grubbies, then pat lightly with a towel to "dry". I do this before feeding or anytime doing water changes or working in the tank.


----------



## megz357 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hmm, okay thanks! Do you think the gloves would be harmful though? I'm leaving on vacation for two weeks and have to leave my frogs in the care of my parents and my mom would rather not stick her hands in the tank. I think it would help if I was able to get her gloves.


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=462138


----------



## megz357 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you, I just found that thread also!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Get HBH Frog and Tadpole Bites and problem solved. That's what I feed my six ADF in a community/Betta tank. They easily find them and the other fish don't bother them. I do feed occasional frozen bloodworms but the Bites are their main diet.


----------



## megz357 (Aug 13, 2014)

I tried feeding them zoo med aquatic frog and tadpole food and they won't go near it. The only thing I've been able to get them to eat is bloodworms. I've tried brine shrimp and they won't touch them and I've also tried a frog a type of frog and tadpole pellets and they wouldn't touch them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

How long did you leave them in the tank? Frogs will eat when they get hungry. The metaphor "If given the choice between candy and vegetables a child will choose candy" is often used on this forum. If you offer the bites and they don't find them/eat them, remove after 10 minutes and try again later. Since ADF are so nearsighted they hunt by smell. It took mine well over an hour to find the HBH the first time I put them in the tank. It may take yours a couple of days to decide they aren't getting anything else.


----------



## megz357 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hmm okay, I might try that. Need to find something for the tank that I could put the food on. I have black gravel and they would never find anything I leave on it.


----------

